# I'm brand new here I need help identifying an old Coke bottle



## atd001 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello this is my first post and brand new to this great forum.
I have tried researching on my own but haven't had much luck in identifying the age of the old Coca-Cola bottle.
I'm also trying to get an approximate value.
It has not for deposit both in English and French has a 10 fluid ounce Coke trademark reg
On the bottom it says Coca Cola LTD and has a few identifying marks which I tried to capture in pictures.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bwTod0hPx64Rq439AFrPveGISx_p0SH7/view?usp=drivesdk
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WU_bWb_joxJvVEBfAPmfb938gEDBbtyO/view?usp=drivesdk
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KvbJWQ7D0fBti4z3Pc4NxlxUFPj5pqAA/view?usp=drivesdk
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UzQuRWxuf55iFlPCUZoLIDfOOQk80_yQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## atd001 (Nov 17, 2018)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UzQuRWxuf55iFlPCUZoLIDfOOQk80_yQ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum!  Your bottle dates to the 1970s or 80s.  Value I'm afraid is minimal, maybe $5 at most.  To get the exact date it was made, look at the number that's to the right of the D in a diamond.  That's the last digit of the year of manufacture.


----------



## atd001 (Nov 17, 2018)

so I see a 9 to the right of the diamond. (There is a 6 below the D in the diamond) Does that mean it is 1979?. Thanks for your help!


----------



## atd001 (Nov 17, 2018)

Also, one more picture of the embossed logo I didn't capture earlier:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gJVIRujcmMmYKk200x19fljwIHEKBKbo/view?usp=sharing


----------



## BottleDragon (Nov 17, 2018)

atd001 said:


> so I see a 9 to the right of the diamond. (There is a 6 below the D in the diamond) Does that mean it is 1979?. Thanks for your help!



That would be 1969... the diamond "D" logo was out of use by 1979, and this bottle also pre-dates the metric system in Canada, which was introduced throughout the 70's.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2018)

Oh yeah that's a good point about the D in a diamond, those were mostly phased out by 1979.  I don't know about 1969 though, because it has a screw top.  I don't think they were using those in 1969.  And the SHA also does note that the D in a diamond continued to be used up to 1979 on a few bottles https://sha.org/assets/documents/So...ss Company and its Predecessors - English.pdf 
Atd001, does it have Metric contents listed on the English side of the bottle?


----------



## BottleDragon (Nov 18, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh yeah that's a good point about the D in a diamond, those were mostly phased out by 1979.  I don't know about 1969 though, because it has a screw top.  I don't think they were using those in 1969.  And the SHA also does note that the D in a diamond continued to be used up to 1979 on a few bottles https://sha.org/assets/documents/So...ss Company and its Predecessors - English.pdf
> Atd001, does it have Metric contents listed on the English side of the bottle?



Yeah, you're right. I don't see any metric on there, but maybe the OP can confirm that.


----------



## BottleDragon (Nov 18, 2018)

Looking at the base of bottle again, I see the following symbol to the left of the diamond: |_|

Dominion used a combination of lines as date codes in the 1950's and 1960's. According to SHA, this was last used in 1969. We've determined this bottle is quite late, so that rules out 1959, so the evidence points to it being an early screw top from 1969.

It's possible the SHA site is wrong and the line codes were used later, but I don't have any 1970's bottles handy to check.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2018)

I think you misread on the date codes, that's the progressive box system which was used much later than 1969.  The SHA system states that it was still in use when it was published in 1986.  But, I just noticed that the other side of the bottle is shown in that last image, and there's no metric labeling, which suggests you're right about it being 1969.  That's really surprising to me, I didn't think that sort of modern screw top cap was used anywhere near that long ago.  So OP, while your bottle probably still isn't worth much, it looks like it is more interesting than I initially thought.


----------



## BottleDragon (Nov 18, 2018)

Sorry, I meant month code. The combination of vertical and horizontal lines was used as a month code until 1969... according the the SHA site. But yeah, it really depends on the bottle, because the molds were often used until they wore out, and furthermore different sources seem to contradict each other on the timelines.


----------



## atd001 (Nov 18, 2018)

On  the regular Coke side it says:
NI DEPOT
NI RETOUR
10 fl oz 
Coke
TRADE MARK REG.

the other side says:
NO DEPOSIT 
NO RETURN
10  FL OZ 
Coca Cola
TRADE MARK REG.
The seam runs all the way through the screw top.

The logos and pixilated dots on the bottle are embossed.

The bottom:
COCA COLA LTD
F
U (not exactly a U  but that is the closest symbol I can describe it with  on the left side)  
a diamond with a dot in the middle  in the centre
a 9 to the right side
A 6 on the bottom


thanks again


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2018)

Ah okay, yeah I never paid much attention to those month codes.  Looks like the evidence does point to it being from 1969.  I wonder if any other brands used screw top NDNRs that early.  I don't think I've ever seen one.


----------



## BottleDragon (Nov 18, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Ah okay, yeah I never paid much attention to those month codes.



I mainly consider them code for "disappointment"... because that's generally what I feel when I find a bottle with them. If nothing else it's an easy way to identify a modern dump.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 17, 2018)

That is a nice bottle you have. I know it's going against the grain on this site, but  I enjoy soda bottles from that era because they usually are embossed.


----------

